# Count the violations



## irocin350 (Mar 2, 2011)

Bumped in an old helper the other day and he was so proud that his new boss lets him do what he wants haha ,how many things do I see wrong


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

irocin350 said:


> Bumped in an old helper the other day and he was so proud that his new boss lets him do what he wants haha ,how many things do I see wrong


Could be worse.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

picture is too small for me to look close enough.

They look like 3r panels, so that's good.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

No neutral in disco? What else is there. .


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> No neutral in disco? What else is there. .


Not bonded either is it?
Don't think those PVC connectors are approved for top entry outdoors


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Lessee..... 1,......2,...3,.....4,......


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Hmacanada said:


> Not bonded either is it?
> Don't think those PVC connectors are approved for top entry outdoors


We put male tas in meter and panel hubs all the time and never get called on it around here. Pretty sure it's bonded by the ground lug attached to the can.


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> We put male tas in meter and panel hubs all the time and never get called on it around here. Pretty sure it's bonded by the ground lug attached to the can.


 Oh , can't do it here without gasket, Same with bonding ,inspection wants it done at the main usually, with some exceptions .


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

The panel is missing a breaker lol I dunno looks decent to me


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

e should move that bottom right breaker up so it's on the black phase. Why would he use a fused disco for a sub panel?


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

What is this equipment serving?


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Hmacanada said:


> Oh , can't do it here without gasket, Same with bonding ,inspection wants it done at the main usually, with some exceptions .


It is bonded at the disco. That has nothing to do with the main. However if that is a line side tap then the neutral and ground need to be bonded at that disco.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

cdnelectrician said:


> What is this equipment serving?


Solar


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Arrow3030 said:


> e should move that bottom right breaker up so it's on the black phase. Why would he use a fused disco for a sub panel?


My guess is its a line side tap for a solar system so the fused disco is required as it is now a second disco for the service.


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

Bond has to be continuous up here, and has to be apart of the whole system, and go back to exisitng system electrode.


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

I've never installed a photovoltaic service before so this is all very informative to me. I knew joining this site was a good idea.


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> It is bonded at the disco. That has nothing to do with the main. However if that is a line side tap then the neutral and ground need to be bonded at that disco.


I didn't realize it was for solar , never had anything to do with them as of yet.
Thanks for info


----------



## jhartz (Jul 18, 2013)

I could be wrong since the picture is tiny for me, but is that NM coming from the flexible conduit? And where's the grounding conductor from that going? Can't really tell, but looks to me like the neutral bus...


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

are those emt compression fittings joining the 2 boxes?:no:


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

papaotis said:


> are those emt compression fittings joining the 2 boxes?:no:


It's a PVC nipple with PVC connectors.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

jhartz said:


> I could be wrong since the picture is tiny for me, but is that NM coming from the flexible conduit? And where's the grounding conductor from that going? Can't really tell, but looks to me like the neutral bus...


Think your right. Definitely looks like NM


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> It's a PVC nipple with PVC connectors.


o.k. the color kinda made it look like metal!


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

Where are the inverters? On the other side of house?


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

The only thing I see is if there is an outlet in that communication box it has to Gfci...


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Elephante said:


> Where are the inverters? On the other side of house?


Looks like micro inverters to me. All the 2 pole breakers and the conduit doing up to the roof.


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

Technically the neutrals and grounds have to bonded together at the disconnect...I never did and always treated it as a sub panel but I haven't done solar in two years...


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> Looks like micro inverters to me. All the 2 pole breakers and the conduit doing up to the roof.


 never did micro inverters before.. Looks like a pain if they fail..


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> Looks like micro inverters to me. All the 2 pole breakers and the conduit doing up to the roof.


 it can also be feeding three inverters...


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Elephante said:


> it can also be feeding three inverters...


It could. But that's most definitely a micro inverter job and it is a PITA if they fail, but no harder that's changing a panel in the middle of a steep pitch roof mount.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Elephante said:


> Technically the neutrals and grounds have to bonded together at the disconnect...I never did and always treated it as a sub panel but I haven't done solar in two years...


If its a line tap feeder than they do need to be tied together and bonded at the disco, also need GEC connections at the disco.


----------

